# Best deal on a bike under $400?



## Kleh (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm sure you've all heard this before, but I'm trying to find a bike for my wife who's partial to just buying the wal-mart special. She's getting a bike to a) go on the occasional ride with me and b) so she can hook up a trailer for our 15 month old and hit the bike trails. She doesn't want to spend more than $400, and though I do realize that hampers our options, spending more is out of the question. I'm thinking that online is going to be best, because every LBS in our area does not carry road bikes under $500.

I've seen a lot of option online and so far we like the Windsor Willow from BD. Also, what's the difference between a women's bike and a normal road bike? Weight distribution? Will she be much happier with a women specific bike?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Kleh said:


> I'm sure you've all heard this before, but I'm trying to find a bike for my wife who's partial to just buying the wal-mart special. She's getting a bike to a) go on the occasional ride with me and b) so she can hook up a trailer for our 15 month old and hit the bike trails. She doesn't want to spend more than $400, and though I do realize that hampers our options, but spending more is out of the question. I'm thinking that online is going to be best, because every LBS in our area does not carry road bikes under $500.
> 
> I've seen a lot of option online and so far we like the Windsor Willow from BD. Also, what's the difference between a women's bike and a normal road bike? Weight distribution? Will she be much happier with a women specific bike?
> 
> Thanks.


A true women's specific bike has a shorter top tube and usually a more upright position than a comparable men's bike.... they also come with wider woman's saddles.. 

Quite a few bikes marketed as women's specific have feminine colors and are just small men's bikes


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

Kleh said:


> I'm sure you've all heard this before, but I'm trying to find a bike for my wife who's partial to just buying the wal-mart special. She's getting a bike to a) go on the occasional ride with me and b) so she can hook up a trailer for our 15 month old and hit the bike trails. She doesn't want to spend more than $400, and though I do realize that hampers our options, spending more is out of the question. I'm thinking that online is going to be best, because every LBS in our area does not carry road bikes under $500.
> 
> I've seen a lot of option online and so far we like the Windsor Willow from BD. Also, what's the difference between a women's bike and a normal road bike? Weight distribution? Will she be much happier with a women specific bike?
> 
> Thanks.


Well, for what she wants to do, the Willow will be just fine... IF you're confident you can get it assembled and adjusted properly, AND you take into consideration that most sizes come with 650 tires -- something you might have a bit of trouble tracking down when the time comes for replacements.

But given your price point and requirements, that's about the bike you'll get, and it'll do fine.


----------



## Kleh (Jun 16, 2008)

OES said:


> Well, for what she wants to do, the Willow will be just fine... IF you're confident you can get it assembled and adjusted properly, AND you take into consideration that most sizes come with 650 tires -- something you might have a bit of trouble tracking down when the time comes for replacements.
> 
> But given your price point and requirements, that's about the bike you'll get, and it'll do fine.


Yeah, I've assembled a couple bikes, and they weren't too difficult (had to pay the LBS $10 to adjust my derailleurs last time). Luckily she's a 54cm, so the bike will have 700s. I'm thinking if she likes it enough we'll just upgrade her to a new bike anyway.

Thanks for the input! She's getting impatient, so we'll probably just order the Willow in the next day or two unless someone gives me a reason not to.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Used out of the question?


----------



## Kleh (Jun 16, 2008)

We've spent weeks on craigslist, no luck. Last time we checked Ebay we didn't have much luck either.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

For her stated uses, I'm not sure why your wife is looking at bikes with drop bars, but she's allowed. 

If she's open to a hybrid, this Marin sells for a little over $500, but is often discounted, so it's close to your price.
http://www.marinbikes.com/2009/us/bikes/specs_larkspur_w.php


----------



## Kleh (Jun 16, 2008)

It's funny that you mention that, because it's what we're debating on right now. We've found a few good deals on hybrids. I think she'd like it a lot better, because she hasn't really done any cycling since she was younger, but she also doesn't want to be at a disadvantage when we go out biking together (I told her that if we're spending less than 400, there's a good chance she will be anyway, heh).


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

Kleh said:


> It's funny that you mention that, because it's what we're debating on right now. We've found a few good deals on hybrids. I think she'd like it a lot better, because she hasn't really done any cycling since she was younger, but she also doesn't want to be at a disadvantage when we go out biking together (I told her that if we're spending less than 400, there's a good chance she will be anyway, heh).


Well, frankly, I think she'd like a hybrid better too, for the uses she has in mind. At least a flat-bar.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kleh said:


> It's funny that you mention that, because it's what we're debating on right now. We've found a few good deals on hybrids. I think she'd like it a lot better, because *she hasn't really done any cycling since she was younger*, but *she also doesn't want to be at a disadvantage when we go out biking together* (I told her that if we're spending less than 400, there's a good chance she will be anyway, heh).


Given what you've offered, I strongly suggest your wife 'try before she buys'. My SO was in a similar situation, tried several drop bar bikes and looked (and was) uncomfortable on all. Lower back pain/ shoulder and neck pain. Granted, a proper fitting may have minimized some of that, but she ended up with the Larkspur and rode pain free. No matter what you wife spends, fit (thus, comfort) is what'll keep her riding, so working with a LBS on that would be a big plus.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

Try looking at some of the fitness bikes, like the Trek 7.x series. I think that the lower end ones might be in your range. Similar to a road bike, but with a flat bar instead of a drops bar.


----------



## KellyMo (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm probably gonna be shot down for this one... 

But back in the day, I preferred the Wal-Mart specials. I bought one for $100 and it allowed me to commute to work and school for the three months that 1) my car was in the shop and 2) I was too poor after paying for the car in the shop to buy gas. Commuting in a California suburb wasn't the most exciting thing, but when I could convince myself I should do something healthy, I always enjoyed my time riding around. (Even if it was a cruddy bike.)
The bike is now occasionally used by my sister when she decides she wants to save a tablespoon of gas and bike to Starbucks or work.

I later came to Germany and my husband (who is quite avid about mountain biking, although he never does anymore) almost chewed me out for saying I wanted a mountain-ish bike around 100 euro (figuring that'd last me while I didn't have a German drivers license, and if I didn't want to ride, no money wasted). He "forced" me to buy a 300 euro mountain bike, and he semi-approved of it because it had Shimano Deore deraileurs and good tires.

Now, after I've put 1200 miles on that 300 euro mtb (I've also put about 200 euro in upgrades/tweaks on it), I finally invested in an 800 euro road bike.

So, I don't think that the WalMart special is necessarily evil... but if cycling regularly is not something she's sure of, you should consider where you're going to be putting your money. My $100 bike lasted me about a year, and I probably put around 500 miles on it. I'd say it was well worth it, and it made me realise that spending more was also well worth it.
(Of course, if money is not an option, then this post -- and thread -- is a moot point. )


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

KellyMo said:


> I'm probably gonna be shot down for this one... So, I don't think that the WalMart special is necessarily evil... but if cycling regularly is not something she's sure of, you should consider where you're going to be putting your money. My $100 bike lasted me about a year, and I probably put around 500 miles on it. I'd say it was well worth it, and it made me realise that spending more was also well worth it.
> (Of course, if money is not an option, then this post -- and thread -- is a moot point. )


No shoot-down here.

There are plenty of good reasons to avoid department store bikes -- how well and safely they're assembled being at the top of the list -- but the fact is, most people who buy a bike end up not riding it, and most of those who do ride some never graduate to the level of enthusiam that requires a bike costing thousands or many hundreds of dollars. 

If you tell someone they're going to have to spend a thousand dollars minimum to get into cycling, 90 percent of the time you've only succeeded in keeping someone from taking up cycling.

Cheap bikes are at least a way to get started, and more likely to lead to something than just putting a high-dollar roadblock in front of people. Cheap bike: A gateway drug into the addiction.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

Do you have a performance or REI near you? Plenty of decent bikes in the $400 range if you get creative with coupons/promos.


----------



## metaheartbreak (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm having a similar problem finding a bike. Being that I'm poor and also relatively short, it's really hard for me to find a bike (especially used) that fits me for the price. I'm super bummed because I got to test ride a couple bikes today and the 44cm Bianchi (Volpe, I think) that I tried has been my favorite so far. The geometry on it felt pretty damn good. It's been forever since I've ridden a bike and I want to get back into riding as well as get back in shape. Can anybody point me in the right direction?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

metaheartbreak said:


> I'm having a similar problem finding a bike. Being that I'm poor and also relatively short, it's really hard for me to find a bike (especially used) that fits me for the price. I'm super bummed because I got to test ride a couple bikes today and the 44cm Bianchi (Volpe, I think) that I tried has been my favorite so far. The geometry on it felt pretty damn good. It's been forever since I've ridden a bike and I want to get back into riding as well as get back in shape. Can anybody point me in the right direction?


IMO/E your options are primarily dictated by price range and location. Given your apparent sizing requirements, providing your gender, height and cycling inseam might be helpful. 

BTW, the Bianchi Volpe (at least the current model) isn't offered in a 44. 46 is the smallest.

Also, what's your top limit for the bike alone, sans accessories?


----------



## metaheartbreak (Jul 3, 2011)

It might have been a 46, I can't really remember. Like Kleh, my upper limit's about 400. I'm a 5'4" male with a 26" inseam and, as I said, it's been hard finding something to fit.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

metaheartbreak said:


> It might have been a 46, I can't really remember. Like Kleh, my upper limit's about 400. I'm a 5'4" male with a 26" inseam and, as I said, it's been hard finding something to fit.


Yes, your budget and proportions are going to make it difficult to find a suitable bike. I suggest scanning CL ads in your locale for women's or WSD bikes. They'll probably fit you pretty well, assuming you find one sized correctly.

While checking the CL ads, my advice is to keep saving and shop for bikes in the $800 range, like this:
http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Fit-Woman/ZW-Series/ZW95.aspx


----------



## Jeremy Feinstein (Jul 3, 2011)

you can check out the GMC Denali Road Bike on amazon. its well under $400 and most people on youtube recommend it.


it is a mens bike, but you can just get a smaller size.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

This is a road bike website. There was nothing in the sub 400 dollar range in 1983. There is nothing in the sub 400 dollar range in 2011. I haven't even seen anything useful for that price in the used listings. The Denali should sell for 100 bucks. It's not a road bike. It's a toy.


----------



## mrargus (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd look for a 3-5 year old hybid. I paid $450 new for mine, and it's worth about 1/2 that.


----------

